# watercolors and Berol Prismacolor mixed media...



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Been fascinated by the NASA deep space photos of nebulae for a few years now, these are inspired by some of those photos I`ve seen, not meant to be direct paintings of those but rather my way of seeing them and putting them down on paper...actually used acrylics on some too...












































more recently, the paintings have been undergoing changes....if any members here have been painting for years you know how style, palette, and ideas are constantly in flux, I just go where my brushes take me.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are really neat! Great idea and very nicely executed!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Facinating! Well done! I also have painted hubble photos. Keep posting!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks. I don`t really try to paint the photos I just originally took the inspiration from them...I haven`t looked at any for some time, I kinda know what I wanna do now, I let the paper and paint do a lot of the work and pull out what I see. These are very relaxing for me, I try to have fun with them...wonder what my watercolor teacher from a long time ago would think of them.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Few of the more recent...somehow the yellows in the pics appear more...mustard-esque...than they really are...well, I changed the pics but not really satisfied with the results....maybe I`ll wait for a cloudy day and take more.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

still unfinished...


----------

